# Proroid reviews



## Kiel martin (Apr 3, 2020)

I have had good experience with proroid in the past with various products, has anyone else shopped here on this forum.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 3, 2020)

Kiel martin said:


> I have had good experience with this company in the past with various products, has anyone else shopped here on this forum



What products did you use? What was good about them?

There is an unfavorable review here https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/27063-Proroid-unprofessional-poor-service


----------



## Kiel martin (Apr 6, 2020)

alot of different products iv used there its been about 3 years now since my last cycle,last cycle i gained 50lbs and im not kidding iv got the proof and a wife thaat watches my scale from a teragon test p,tren,british dispensary anadrol, and proviron from one of there 3 labs i cant remember what lab ,the tren was from a different source but iv tried there tren eth before and it was spot on both teragon and metabolic are good iv tried there npp from northern and it was good.havent had any complaints really there prices are lower then anything else in canada i guess a complaint could be if they could give me a free cycle during this corvid19 outbreak id be super happy but thats a dream lmfao


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 6, 2020)

just 50? It has to be underdosed


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 6, 2020)

My thoughts exactly BB.


----------



## snake (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm sure you have no affiliation with said company, right?


----------



## Randy82 (Apr 10, 2020)

Morning all, last 2 cycles I used steroids Canada and I’m sure it was under-dosed. Anyone have any success with any of the online stores in Canada ?


----------



## Randy82 (Apr 10, 2020)

Anyone that you trust as an online supplier. It seems like their isn’t a single one out their that’s trustworthy. I used steroids Canada Before and it was under dosed.


----------



## Kiel martin (Apr 13, 2020)

Atleast i dont think its underdosed i was at 250lbs at the time and had tren sweats every night 5 times a night and felt like shit other then strength gains and size from the anadrol


----------



## Kiel martin (Apr 13, 2020)

I just ordered some orals from them since i used them in the past i ordered there winny tabs,some tbol tabs for a friend and some superdrol just for shits cus i tried it years ago just after they took mtest off the market the bmf hardcore version im from canada so idiots abused them so they got took off the market for destroying there livers..  im on prescription testosterone now so just looking to amp it up alittle,the tren i have is from a different source but its strong i know that much iv used products from them in the past and there test def worked only better test iv had so far is from the pharmacy, underground shit is hard to trust though it always has been iv got screwed a few times from others either not getting a product or it getting screwed in customs


----------



## Kiel martin (Apr 13, 2020)

If anyone has a better source id gladly compare just wondering if anyone else has used there products recently


----------



## DJ669 (Apr 30, 2020)

Kiel martin said:


> I have had good experience with this company in the past with various products, has anyone else shopped here on this forum



Ive checked there site before, is it canadian or USA prices?


----------



## DJ669 (Apr 30, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> just 50? It has to be underdosed



Ahhaha thats funny, or maybe its pure lean muscle? lol


----------



## DJ669 (Apr 30, 2020)

Randy82 said:


> Morning all, last 2 cycles I used steroids Canada and I’m sure it was under-dosed. Anyone have any success with any of the online stores in Canada ?




saw youre looking for an online store? i can guarantee the shit i use is primo, made with safflower oil ( which makes the potency last longer and its more thin so injects quicker). If you are still lookin?


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2020)

DJ669 said:


> saw youre looking for an online store? i can guarantee the shit i use is primo, made with safflower oil ( which makes the potency last longer and its more thin so injects quicker). If you are still lookin?



Are you offering another member illegal drugs?


----------



## Kiel martin (May 4, 2020)

DJ669 said:


> Ahhaha thats funny, or maybe its pure lean muscle? lol



or maybe i didn't want to weigh more then 250lbs and get so big that i am not able to wipe my ass like you blobs sitting behind a computer you judge mental arrogant, illiterate trolls....now do you want to debate dick size as well because  i am not in the mood for a pissing contest...all i wanted to know is if someone has used the lab recently i have pics of my size then and now.

Do i need to give you proof of scale weight and pics of me banging your wife while posing in the mirror America Psycho style to peak your sexual discomfort because i can truly tell you I know my doses and diet were 100% on point,  i can also tell you i get kankles as gross as your old ladys vagina lips every time i run hgh and i achieved my size then without it cus my body rejects it within the first two weeks...get your lives in order before you debate others, and get your house in order before i take it over....bye bye trolls


----------



## mugzy (May 4, 2020)

Sounds to me like your looking for that discount posted on proroid website for posting a review here.....


----------



## Kiel martin (May 8, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Sounds to me like your looking for that discount posted on proroid website for posting a review here.....



sounds like to me your retarded Because i already ordered everything i need from them atm...is there anyone on this site with half a brain seriously....iv ordered from numerous sources online i came here asking if anyone has ordered from them recently not one has gave me an answer...instead asked dumb irrelevant questions then i answer and i get theory's that make no ****ing correlation to what i asked... don't put assumptions in place before i mind rape you to the point you wont know what is up or down and right from left you will just consider blowing your head off....does anyone here have a phd in anything or is everyone here mongoloid in nature....idk why i even bother asking for information about anything anymore every retard on the internet has conspiracy theory's on everything...**** this world is going to shit, wake the **** up people a question can just be quite frank “just a ****ing question”


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 8, 2020)

Kiel martin said:


> sounds like to me your retarded Because i already ordered everything i need from them atm...is there anyone on this site with half a brain seriously....iv ordered from numerous sources online i came here asking if anyone has ordered from them recently not one has gave me an answer...instead asked dumb irrelevant questions then i answer and i get theory's that make no ****ing correlation to what i asked... don't put assumptions in place before i mind rape you to the point you wont know what is up or down and right from left you will just consider blowing your head off....does anyone here have a phd in anything or is everyone here mongoloid in nature....idk why i even bother asking for information about anything anymore every retard on the internet has conspiracy theory's on everything...**** this world is going to shit, wake the **** up people a question can just be quite frank “just a ****ing question”



because you have 7 posts and your pretty much advertising. so by any level of common sense, you are un trustworthy. Expecting people to just trust you over the internet is ridiculous. judging by that rant, you dont seem like you can handle aas either.


----------



## Jin (May 8, 2020)

Kiel martin said:


> sounds like to me your retarded Because i already ordered everything i need from them atm...is there anyone on this site with half a brain seriously....iv ordered from numerous sources online i came here asking if anyone has ordered from them recently not one has gave me an answer...instead asked dumb irrelevant questions then i answer and i get theory's that make no ****ing correlation to what i asked... don't put assumptions in place before i mind rape you to the point you wont know what is up or down and right from left you will just consider blowing your head off....does anyone here have a phd in anything or is everyone here mongoloid in nature....idk why i even bother asking for information about anything anymore every retard on the internet has conspiracy theory's on everything...**** this world is going to shit, wake the **** up people a question can just be quite frank “just a ****ing question”




Sorry. You cannot call the owner of the board retarded. Have a time out.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2020)

Why is it that newbs with heavy fingers feel the need to show their ass here when their ass carries as much weight as a flea?

Bye Felicia


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 8, 2020)

...............


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 8, 2020)

damn that was quick LOL


----------



## mugzy (May 8, 2020)

Offering a discount for users to reviews on UG. -> LINK


----------



## Jin (May 8, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Offering a discount for users to reviews on UG. -> LINK



Yikes! We have street cred. 

I’m out


----------



## CJ (May 8, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Offering a discount for users to reviews on UG. -> LINK



Do I get yet another discount card to put on my key chain?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 8, 2020)

that dudes rant made my morning lmfao :32 (18):


----------

